

Facebook Job Posting From Late 2012 - fraserharris
http://blog.fraserharris.com/post/10648355074/facebook-job-posting-from-late-2012

======
zoowar
If this future is true, facebook wouldn't need to post job openings, they
would know who they want to hire and what it would take to bring them on
board.

~~~
ryandvm
Oh, that is so creepy - and true.

~~~
DjMojoRisin
Facebook = SkyNet

------
sycr
That time line might be a bit aggressive.

But what's undoubtedly true is that Facebook is laying the infrastructure for
predictive analysis of pretty much everything.

------
techhome
Obviously the present ideal use of face book rather than keeping in touch with
friends is the hiring process. Facebook is good for those who inteligently
sell their capabilities by exposing them as easily in a resume. So from Late
2012 it is going to be official!! Nice idea.

